# 2012 MF rate increases



## slum808 (Nov 18, 2011)

From DVCNEWS.com http://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-program/financial/1779-2012-disney-vacation-club-dues

Following are the figures which have been reported for 2012:

Resort 2012 Dues    Increase 
Animal Kingdom Villas $5.4356 +8.40% 
Aulani (Subsidized) $4.4794 +3.93% 
Aulani (non-Subsidized) $5.9607 +4.02% 
Bay Lake Tower $4.2219 +8.41% 
Beach Club Villas $5.5043 +4.34% 
BoardWalk Villas $5.6160 +2.95% 
Grand Californian $4.3255 +6.28% 
Hilton Head $5.9290 +4.47% 
Old Key West $5.2035 +4.44% 
Saratoga Springs $4.7309 +4.84% 
Vero Beach $7.1163 +5.02% 
Wilderness Lodge $5.6096 +4.99%​
BLT, AKV, and VGC all see big increases. I believe all three were developed under Jim Lewis aka "Aulani MF debacle". Many were wondering if the MF problems would spill over to these resorts. I hope this will not be an ongoing trend.


----------



## jdunn1 (Nov 18, 2011)

This kind of post sure does help whenever I start to miss my old DVC points (Hilton Head).  DVC is great, and it was probably the best timeshare to own in terms of treating everyone equal up until last year but those off-site DVC dues (GC is an exception) are just sick, and the Disney World resorts are not much better.


----------

